# Bamboo



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to get some imput on bamboo in an aquarium. I was hoping some users would post their experience(s).

I saw quite a nice cichlid aquarium at a local restaurant that had bamboo grown out of the tank top with some other nice plants.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Local Chinese resturant by any chance? :wink:

My input would be: I would go with what suits the fish in the tank best.... So research into fish suitable for what you want to put in..... :thumb:

I know bamboo can be grown in tanks but dont know the parameters it requires.
Good luck

Dan


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

bamboo will be fine, however lucky bamboo isn't infact bamboo (Dracaena sanderiana)

real bamboo on the other hand grows BIG


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, no it wasn't a chinese restaurant. Good guess! It was a unique little place at the university I attend.

I am assuming that this type of bamboo would be pretty hardy. I am wondering if just having it submerged like the ones in grocery store vases would work. I imagine it wouldn't be a big deal if the fish dig it up.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've used "Lucky Bamboo" in a couple of tanks for years...

It poses no risk to the fish... it does reduce nitrates to some degree... If fully submerged it dies (the leaves need to 'breath')...

I found miniature "milk creates" at WalMart that fit perfectly in a 5 & 10 gal tank... and have holes in them that perfectly allow Lucky Bamboo stalks to be placed in them... fry love hanging out in the root clusters and eat stuff off of the root clusters all day...


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

Very cool! I hadn't thought of inserting them into a crate of some kind. That would be a very attractive and stable way of decorating an aquarium with lucky bamboo. Thanks for the input and picture Toby. :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow that pic looks horrible blown up...  It looked a lot better on photbucket when it was only 1.25" x 1.25"



















There is a ball of Java Moss in front of the Lucky Bamboo in the crate... but it gets the point across 

PS - Those are baby Red Hump Geos (steindachneri) and a baby Blue Dempsey in the top pic... and a couple baby Blue Dempseys in the bottom pic...


----------



## rebecca1453 (Aug 11, 2021)

Toby_H said:


> I've used "Lucky Bamboo" in a couple of tanks for years...
> 
> It poses no risk to the fish... it does reduce nitrates to some degree... If fully submerged it dies (the leaves need to 'breath')...
> 
> I found miniature "milk creates" at WalMart that fit perfectly in a 5 & 10 gal tank... and have holes in them that perfectly allow Lucky *Blue Bamboo* stalks to be placed in them... fry love hanging out in the root clusters and eat stuff off of the root clusters all day...


It looks awesome... I love it...


----------

